# Canon Inc. Ranks First Among Manufacturing Companies



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 23, 2017)

```
<p><strong>TOKYO, January 23, 2017</strong>—Canon Inc. announced today that the Company has ranked first for the third time among manufacturing companies in Nikkei Inc.’s 20th Environmental Management Survey, receiving high ratings for each criterion, including perfect scores for promotion of environmental management structure, resource recycling and measures against global warming.</p>
<p>Started in 1997 by Nikkei Inc., the Environmental Management Survey is an annual survey that assesses businesses’ endeavors to improve environmental measures and management efficiency. This year’s survey was based on a questionnaire sent to 1,733 companies that was answered by 396 companies.</p>
<p>In the manufacturing category, each company’s level of environmental management was assessed based on five criteria: promotion of environmental management structure, pollution and biodiversity-related measures, resource recycling, environmental product policy and measures against global warming, and ranked based on their total score.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>In this year’s survey, Canon achieved perfect scores for promotion of environmental management structure, resource recycling and measures against global warming for such highly rated activities as the Company’s carbon offset program that reduces CO<sub>2</sub> emissions equivalent to those produced by such products as office multifunction devices and some production printers to zero and the establishment of an automatic toner and ink cartridge recycling system. Additionally, the Company also scored highly for other criteria, achieving a total score of 496 (out of a possible 500), placing first in the manufacturing category.</p>
<p>Under its Action for Green environmental vision, introduced in 2008, Canon set a goal of annually reducing lifecycle CO<sub>2</sub> emissions for each product by 3%, and is proactively making efforts through such initiatives as energy-saving activities at manufacturing bases, a modal shift in distribution, reduced energy consumption during product use, product remanufacturing,¹ reusing parts and recycling consumable goods. As a result, in 2015, lifecycle CO<sub>2</sub> emissions per product were approximately 30% of those in 2008—successfully achieving an average reduction of approximately 5% a year.</p>
<p>Canon’s Action for Green environmental vision aims to realize a society that promotes both enriched lifestyles and the global environment through technological innovation and improved management efficiency. Throughout the entire product lifecycle—Produce, Use, Recycle—Canon continues to expand activities with its customers and business partners to reduce environmental burden in pursuit of this environmental vision.</p>
<ul class="notice noticeList1">
<li>¹A process of selecting parts that can be reused from used products, cleaning and repairing those parts and using them to manufacture new products. Remanufactured products are confirmed to have the same levels of quality as products manufactured entirely with new parts prior to shipment.</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Jopa (Jan 24, 2017)

Congrats to Canon!


----------



## bostonpaper (Jan 24, 2017)

Maybe they will have to move their plant to America if they want to sell in America in order to Make America Focus Again :-X

Either that or revive Kodak - Brownie box cameras for everyone 8)


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 24, 2017)

bostonpaper said:


> Maybe they will have to move their plant to America if they want to sell in America in order to Make America Focus Again :-X



And on that note ... Oh Joy, Canon is drinking the global warming Kool-Aid.


----------



## bereninga (Jan 25, 2017)

JonAustin said:


> And on that note ... Oh Joy, Canon is drinking the global warming Kool-Aid.



Yeah, Canon, stop paying attention to science, logic and reason. Who cares about future generations? #YOLO /sarcasm

Congrats to Canon for creating great products while being environmentally responsible.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2017)

JonAustin said:


> And on that note ... Oh Joy, Canon is drinking the global warming Kool-Aid.



Gonna be hard to chill that Kool-Aid with the polar ice packs melting. 

Why don't you head on over to the self-protection NRA thread, seems like your views would fit in there. :


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 25, 2017)

bereninga said:


> Yeah, Canon, stop paying attention to science, logic and reason. Who cares about future generations? #YOLO /sarcasm
> 
> Congrats to Canon for creating great products while being environmentally responsible.



I'm all for environmental responsibility; not sure what that has to do with the global warming hoax.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2415191/And-global-COOLING-Return-Arctic-ice-cap-grows-29-year.html


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 25, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Gonna be hard to chill that Kool-Aid with the polar ice packs melting.
> 
> Why don't you head on over to the self-protection NRA thread, seems like your views would fit in there. :



See my previous post.

And I think you'll find that few folks are more environmentally responsible than NRA members.

(Kool-Aid drinkers are so easy to tweak.)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2017)

JonAustin said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna be hard to chill that Kool-Aid with the polar ice packs melting.
> ...



Well, there's the difference. As a scientist I read the primary literature, rather than getting my scientific information from the populist media. 

(Gullible idiots will believe almost anything.) 

Oh, and if you like populist media, here's a good example of the NRA's environmental ethics:

http://www.newsweek.com/marion-hammer-nra-environmental-lawsuit-florida-450454


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 26, 2017)

Awww noooooo, you didn't just invite another firearms debate did you? I thought one was enough on a camera forum! 
Being environmentally responsible is nothing to mock. (Not a response to anyone in particular.)

Cheers, Graham. 



neuroanatomist said:


> Oh, and if you like populist media, here's a good example of the NRA's environmental ethics:
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/marion-hammer-nra-environmental-lawsuit-florida-450454


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 27, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> As a scientist I read the primary literature, rather than getting my scientific information from the populist media.
> 
> (Gullible idiots will believe almost anything.)



Breathlessly awaiting your appearance at the March for Science.


----------

